# Faster hard drive help at all?



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

I have several Series 2 DirecTivos all with their original 40 and 80 GB drives and the latest 6.2 OS from DirecTV. I am planning on upgrading to larger drives for capacity reasons. Here is my question:

Will a faster hard drive help TiVo performance at all? I believe the current drives are 5400 RPM with 2 MB cache. If the new drives I buy are 7200 RPM with 8 MB cache, will there be any improvement at all when it comes to adding/modifying season passes, menu performance, etc? Or are all of those delays CPU related?

A subset of this question is this -- should I buy the cheapest 300 GB drive I can find, or should I buy the fastest 300 GB drive I can find?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

speed and cache make no difference whatsover


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

you have to figure that some tivos, at least some stand alones even have the 40 wire ide cables. so the transfer speed is limited to an ata 33.
my one seagate drive is a 7200 rpm with a 16mb cache...it will perform as fast as a 5400 rpm with 2mb cache


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

I have heard that faster drives generate more heat as well. That being said, I put in 7200RPM drives cause that's what I had laying around. My Tivos run between 35C and 40C.

-Drew


----------



## Tviodit (Aug 8, 2005)

I noticed when I upgraded my harddrive to a faster drive the menues do come up faster but thats about it.

This was on an older Sony Series 1 Tivo, so a newer one may not be as noticeble.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I sharpened the blades on the fan and my Tivo runs alot faster now.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah i put a NOS sticker on my case and things are really flying now


----------

